# Forwarding ports correctly for Vuze (torrents) on a Apple Time Capsule



## coolio2654 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey guys, I recently wanted to download a really big file (10Gb+ file and leechers to seeders ratio wasn't so bad) and I noticed I'm getting slower speeds than usual (100bytes/sec as opposed to 100kb/sec).  I'm using Vuze and I checked my port with the "NAT/Firewall Test" and my port was said to be closed.  Before it was always open.  I checked all major torrent sites and I put a new port in for "Incoming TCP/UDP ports" in the range recommended by the sites.  I then scoured the internet and followed all the instructions (except putting in private IP address into configuration but more on that later) on http://rt.com/Sci_Tech.html to forward the ports I put in Vuze to my Apple Time Capsule router.  After all that my smiley face in Vuze (the one next to every torrent) is still yellow and my download speeds haven't changed.  So how do you forward ports correctly with an Apple Time Capsule for torrents using Vuze???

Every program on my comp that can possibly hamper Vuze (including the mac's built-in firewall in "System Preferences") has been set to accept all incoming connections for Vuze.  Oh, and in the instructions I said I couldn't follow, when the site said to find your Private IP address in the "Network Preferences" and input the address into the router's config, there wasn't any "Private IP address" in the "Network Preferences" that I could find and the router in the configuration automatically put something in that I used.  And online I couldn't figure out how to find my private IP, so could anyone tell me how to do it (aside from my main dilemma)? 

Guys, I really want to start downloading stuff again on Vuze without waiting a year for the download to finish.  I know this topic has been repeated again and again but non of them seem to work for me and I really appreciate you all reading through my lengthy question.  Forwarding my thanks to all those who answer.
If you need any extra info, plz don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## bitlord (Jan 14, 2010)

I use Vuze all the time. You shouldn't need to configure anything. Vuze can get around your firewall without configuration, most of the time. If you set up port forwarding it will speed up your downloads.
Is this only happening to one file or all your downloads? If it is just one file it's the torrent and not Vuze.

_"I'm using Vuze and I checked my port with the "NAT/Firewall Test" and my port was said to be closed."_
Don't worry about this I have never had this work right, even when I had all the firewall and NAT/router configuration settings set. Your Vuze should still work fine, you will get a yellow face and not a green thats all.

To find your personal IP you can look in /etc/hosts. in the terminal or it will tell you in the networking perferances. Just click on the ethernet or Wifi connection type on the left. Click on the on you are using. 

You said you looked all over the internet for info. I recommend you use http://wiki.vuze.com/w/Main_Page  because this the main documention site for Vuze. Also Vuze has a Blog as well http://blog.vuze.com/ you might to look here for info to. If the info seems to be for windows don't worry the Vuze interface is almost the same on the Mac, Windows and Linux, so don't worry. 


One thing you might want to consider. ISPs have been known to slow down or block BitTorrent traffic. Your ISP could be to blame for this. I think Comcast has done this in the past. One way to get around this is to use non Bittorrent ports and use ports like 80, 8080, 20, 22, etc. Vuze can use proxies to download as well. Vuze use the Thor network I think. This will hide the network traffic from the ISP so they will not see the torrent traffic and there filters will not slow down your connection.   
I also turn down the bandwidth I'm using.  I use a lot less during peak times and more at late night. This way I don't affect others.  I have been useing bittorrent for like 10yrs and I have never had any letters mailed to my house or been slowed down by the ISP. I try not to be a bandwidth hog.

I hope this helps.


----------

